# My 2008 Yard Haunt



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

We had a great night this year. We don't get a lot of ToT's but the weather here in Denver was great. I think it was in the 60's for most of the evening. This is our second Halloween in our current house. We are hoping -- like others have experienced -- that the ToT traffic will increase in the years to come as a result of our yard haunt. Hope you enjoy the pics.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I love the gargoyle on the column. The low rolling fog looks awesome in the pics.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I love your columns. Very nice. Nice fog too!

I like the picture with the little girl in pink looking rather mischievous.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Great Job Mixman!!! Thanks again for the visit!!  Can't wait to sit down and talk shop again!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotta love a gargoyle on a column!

The kids are adorable.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice pics, lighting, and setup!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics mixman
columns look great 
I like the pic of house looks good


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice set up


----------

